

Massive Security Bug In OpenSSL Could Affect A Huge Chunk Of The Internet - MCarusi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/07/massive-security-bug-in-openssl-could-effect-a-huge-chunk-of-the-internet/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
greenyoda
Extensive prior discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7548991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7548991)

